# 4 hours 3 shots 2 dollars 1 spot



## farmer john (Mar 13, 2010)

will rewrite to be more visually pleasing


----------



## menu (Mar 13, 2010)

huh. interesting. 

that kind of typing is annoying.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I tried to read this but I don't have the patience at 7am...try to use some more punctuation next time.


----------

